# محتاج وبسرعة تحويل الكثافة إلى الوزن النوعى



## أبوسماح (26 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

عندى برنامج أود تصميمه للتحاويل بين الكثافة ودرجة معهد البترول الأمريكى والوزن النوعى حسب جدول ASTM table 51 وأستخدمت المعادلة التالية للتحويل وهى 

SP.G = density/Water [email protected]

وأيضاً إستعملت المعادلة

SP.G = (density)/(Water [email protected])*1000

ولكن كلتا المعادلتين تعطينى نتيجة مختلفة عن النتيجة المستخرجة من جدول 51 .


أرجو من عنده فكرة عن الموضوع المساعدة.



ملاحظة... نسبة لأهمية الموضوع لدى وحرصاً على أن يراه مجموعة كبيرة من الهندسين سأرفعه فى كل أقسام الهندسة الكيميائي وأرجو أن تعذرونى.​


----------



## المصمم الكيميائى (26 يناير 2012)

API = (141.5/SG)-131.5

SG= Density of substance/Density of water

للمزيد من المعلومات
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/API_gravity


----------



## المصمم الكيميائى (26 يناير 2012)

لمعرفة كثاغة الماء
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Density


----------



## أبوسماح (26 يناير 2012)

المصمم الكيميائى قال:


> API = (141.5/SG)-131.5
> 
> SG= Density of substance/Density of water
> 
> ...



شكراً لك أخى الكريم ولكن أنا عندى كثافات الماء درجات الحرارة المختلفة من 4 إلى 60

وجربته كلها بإستخدام المعادلة
SG= Density of substance/Density of water

ولكن كل النتائج تختلف عن النتيجة المتحصلة من الجدول 51

هذه هى النقطة التى أريدها


----------



## Creative.engineer (26 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله

اخى انا ارجح ان يكون الخطأ من قيم كثافه الماء التى تقوم بادخالها مع اختلاف درجه الحراره 

لان هذه المعادلات ثابته لا تحتمل الخطأ


لذا انصحك باستخدام الجدول المبين هنا خذ منه قيمه فى رنج درجات الحراره عندك وقم بالحساب 

واذا طلعت مضبوطه يصبح العيب كما ذكرت 

بالتووفيق

اللينك

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Specific_weight


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (27 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
استخدم هذه المعادلة لان الكثافة النسبية يتم احتسابها على 15 درجة مئوي وليس 20 

SP.G = density/Water [email protected]


----------



## أبوسماح (27 يناير 2012)

Creative.engineer قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> 
> اخى انا ارجح ان يكون الخطأ من قيم كثافه الماء التى تقوم بادخالها مع اختلاف درجه الحراره
> 
> ...





نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استخدم هذه المعادلة لان الكثافة النسبية يتم احتسابها على 15 درجة مئوي وليس 20
> 
> SP.G = density/Water [email protected]



*شكراً لكم إخوتى الكرام على ما بذلتموه. ولكن ما زالت المشكلة قائمة لذا أرفق لكم فى المرفقات جدول ASTM table 51 وأنتم بعدها جربو وأخبرونى أين يكمن الحل ولكم الشكر والتقدير.*


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (27 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم هذا الجدول يحول الكثافة النوعية الى الكثافة النسبية على 15 درجة والفرق بينهما ان الكثافة النوعيه هي وزن سم مكعب من المادة في نفس الدرجة بينما الكثافة النسبية هي وزن 1 سم مكعب من المادة بدرجة 60 فهرنهايت مقسوما على وزن 1 سم مكعب من الماء في نفس الدرجة ( 60 ف ) وهذه الارقام التي في الجدول بها نسبة تقريب وهي للتسهيل في الحسابات .
 density = sp.g x water density at 15


----------



## أبوسماح (27 يناير 2012)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي الكريم هذا الجدول يحول الكثافة النوعية الى الكثافة النسبية على 15 درجة والفرق بينهما ان الكثافة النوعيه هي وزن سم مكعب من المادة في نفس الدرجة بينما الكثافة النسبية هي وزن 1 سم مكعب من المادة بدرجة 60 فهرنهايت مقسوما على وزن 1 سم مكعب من الماء في نفس الدرجة ( 60 ف ) وهذه الارقام التي في الجدول بها نسبة تقريب وهي للتسهيل في الحسابات .
> density = sp.g x water density at 15



*كلامك صحيح أخى ولكن هنالك معامل تصحيح أو معاملات أستخدمت فى الجدول أنا أريد هذه المعاملات للحصول على نتائج مطابقة للجدول. لأننا نحنا وبكل بساطة فى مصافى(معامل) التكرير نتعامل مع الجداول القياسية فى حسابات التصحيح.*


----------



## N70Y (27 يناير 2012)

*و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله


حسب جدول ال ASTM 51 ال API في البداية فقمت بافتراض أنها القيمة المعطاة

أخذت كثافة الماء من ال CRC handbook وهي 0.999102 عند 15C

أوجدت الspecific gravity باستخدام القانون التالي:

141.5/(API+131.5)

عملت curve fitting للبيانات اللي في الجدول ثم أخذت المتوسط الحسابي لقيمة معامل 
التصحيح و نتجت المعادلة التالية: 

density = SG - 0.000317

البيانات ستكون مطابقة 100% 

الملف المرفق به طريقتي في الحل
*​


----------



## أبوسماح (28 يناير 2012)

n70y قال:


> *و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله
> 
> 
> حسب جدول ال astm 51 ال api في البداية فقمت بافتراض أنها القيمة المعطاة
> ...



*الحمد لله أولاً وأخيراً .... ثم لك الشكر الجزيل وغاية الإحترام أخى n70y وأسأل أن يجزيك خيراً كثيراً وينعم عليك بالعلم ويفتح عليك بالفهم. النتائج فى حالات كثيرة مطابقة مائة بالمائة أما فى بعض القيم يكون هنالك فرق 0.0001 أو 0.0002 أرجو منك شاكراً أن تراجعها وتفيدنى وإلا فإن النتائج مقبولة تماماً وتؤدى الغرض المطلوب جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
*


----------

